# No Display when running on battery



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Asus X555LA Laptop

Battery Only - Press ON button - nothing - not even logo

Then plug in power - up comes the image of the OS loading

Screen works fine while power connected - take out power - screen goes off, but still runs in the background

Thanks


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Screen only comes on when power plugged in ?????


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

You probably need a new battery.

When you click on the battery icon near the clock does it show the charge on the battery, and that it's charging when the power lead is plugged in ?

What do mean by 'still runs in the background' ?


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

OK, here is what I did this morning

It has been unplugged all night

Didn't plug it in to the mains this morning, so I pressed the ON button. NOTHING comes on the screen.

Went away for 5 minutes

Came back and plugged in the power - up comes the desktop straight away loaded. Battery almost 100%.

Never seen it before. It is though the screen lights up ONLY when power plugged in - Not even the computer logo comes up on battery power when first switched on ?


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It's clear that there is a problem when it's on the battery. Does the machine work and show normal drainage when you disconnect the battery? Or does it shut down quickly?

in command prompt (you may need to be in command prompt admin mode for this) type *powercfg /batteryreport *and press enter. It should make a file. Then go to the location shown and open it. Please copy/paste it here.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

*Battery report*

COMPUTER NAMELAPTOPSYSTEM PRODUCT NAMEASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. X555LABIOSX555LA.312 04/19/2019OS BUILD19041.1.amd64fre.vb_release.191206-1406PLATFORM ROLEMobileCONNECTED STANDBYNot supportedREPORT TIME2021-10-2419:09:03
*Installed batteries*
Information about each currently installed battery

BATTERY 1NAMEX555-50MANUFACTURERASUSTeKSERIAL NUMBER-CHEMISTRYLIonDESIGN CAPACITY37,331 mWhFULL CHARGE CAPACITY30,559 mWhCYCLE COUNT32
*Recent usage*
Power states over the last 3 days


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Couriant said:


> It's clear that there is a problem when it's on the battery. Does the machine work and show normal drainage when you disconnect the battery? Or does it shut down quickly?
> 
> in command prompt (you may need to be in command prompt admin mode for this) type *powercfg /batteryreport *and press enter. It should make a file. Then go to the location shown and open it. Please copy/paste it here.


Yep battery remains good after power removed when ON

Power plugged back in to reveal 90% 30 mins later while running on battery power for the 30 mins while screen turns itself off when power removed


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Check your power settings, make sure it's not set to turn the screen off or enter sleep soon on battery power.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Power settings are ok

HOWEVER, as mentioned - when starting in battery power, when ON button pressed - not even the ASUS LOGO appears on the screen, even though windows is loading in the background


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Is the computer or the battery new? The design and charge capacity seems to be close (i.e. new)


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Laptop is about 6 years old and battery maybe 3 years


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Ah

Just discovered that when you shine a light on the screen while turning it on with battery only, you can make out the writing

Plug power in and the screen lights up

Is that a faulty screen ???


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

You are looking at either the lcd or the board not supplying the power to the LCD... or a simple case of the settings set to low. Can you go into the BIOS and look for anything that says LCD brightness on battery?

If that is a fail, then search for and open the Intel HD Graphics Control Panel. If you have that try Power-->On Battery-->Disable Power Saving Technology. Move the slider to Maximum Quality


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Could be a fault on the motherboard not allowing the battery to power the screen's backlight, since you do get a display with charger connected I think the screen itself is ok.


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Couriant said:


> You are looking at either the lcd or the board not supplying the power to the LCD... or a simple case of the settings set to low. Can you go into the BIOS and look for anything that says LCD brightness on battery?
> 
> If that is a fail, then search for and open the Intel HD Graphics Control Panel. If you have that try Power-->On Battery-->Disable Power Saving Technology. Move the slider to Maximum Quality


I remember looking in the bios for something similar but it was rather basic. Will have another look.

Ref Intel Graphics - wouldn't that come into play only when windows was loaded as not even the Asus logo appears when starting....


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

It may also control the hardware outside of Windows. Maybe try a LiveCD of Linux and see if it shows normal there (which I suspect it wouldnt)


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

Attempted to boot from linux dvd in Recovery section in settings - gave me the choice to boot from DVD....

Went through the motions, but never completed - then booted to windows

Tried to repeat the procedure and could not find "boot from DVD" anywhere after that .... ????

Plugged in external monitor to VGA out - picture OK on monitor when power removed from laptop....

Does that prove anything ?!


----------



## leachim (Apr 21, 2004)

OK

Tried another slightly faulty screen in it and Asus logo lights up on battery, so it is the screen, not windows

Thanks for info


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Good to know that you were able to troubleshoot the screen. Glad you were able to find the answer!


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

Nice piece of troubleshooting swapping screens. :up:

I would put the original screen back to make sure it wasn't just a poor connection.

If it's still not lighting up with battery power you may be able to find a cheap used screen on Ebay.


----------

